# Small Jazz Overture (30's style) With Score (More cues added)



## mikebarry (Feb 14, 2012)

Here is a cue that happend a long time ago when I was fresh out of school. Fun project though - to get to write in this style - record to tape.

Ok i fail at the embedd in soundcloud:

Here she is:

http://soundcloud.com/barry-6-2/small-j ... p-overture

[flash width=450 height=110 loop=false]http://player.soundcloud.com/player.swf?url=http%3A%2F%2Fapi.soundcloud.com%2Ftracks%2F36673442&secret_url=false[/flash]



I only post because it is hard to find scores of this stuff floating around. Its like a secret language or something

I really like this second one:

http://soundcloud.com/barry-6-2/happy-ending



[flash width=450 height=110 loop=false]http://player.soundcloud.com/player.swf?url=http%3A%2F%2Fapi.soundcloud.com%2Ftracks%2F36741476&secret_url=false[/flash]


----------



## eschroder (Feb 14, 2012)

Nice... diggin this and that silent film score you posted awhile back!


----------



## rayinstirling (Feb 15, 2012)

*Re: Small Jazz Overture (30's style) With Score*

Mike,

I'm loving this stuff and in admiration of your skill.
On the subject of scores in this genre, I have a big box in my loft space full of band parts from that era, all of which belonged to my wife's uncle who unfortunately died in the 90's but after WWII he played tenor sax in many well known bands in London.

One of these days I'll see if I can create a midi representation of one or two.


----------



## Rob (Feb 15, 2012)

*Re: Small Jazz Overture (30's style) With Score*

love it, Mike! what libraries? :D :D


----------



## reddognoyz (Feb 15, 2012)

Nice track!


----------



## stonzthro (Feb 15, 2012)

Nice writing Mike!


----------



## BoulderBrow (Feb 15, 2012)

*Re: Small Jazz Overture (30's style) With Score*

What a nugget! I will definately file this under 'future study'

Any chance of posting a downloadable mp3?

Thanks


----------



## Gabriel Oliveira (Feb 15, 2012)

*Re: Small Jazz Overture (30's style) With Score*



Rob @ Wed Feb 15 said:


> love it, Mike! what libraries? :D :D



real players, i guess...


----------



## KEnK (Feb 15, 2012)

*Re: Small Jazz Overture (30's style) With Score*

Wow Mike!

Very Authentic Voicings!

Thanks for posting the score too.
I'll be picking through it to see what you did.

No Brass?

Since this piece is marked #2,
are there more?

thanks for posting this :mrgreen: 

KenK


----------



## TGV (Feb 15, 2012)

Great stuff. There should be more music like this. I appreciate the score, although I had trouble following it...


----------



## mikebarry (Feb 15, 2012)

*Re: Small Jazz Overture (30's style) With Score*

Ray! Do share.
I love this music. The way I learnt it was transcribing a few songs from "Chicago" the movie - I also had the Wright textbook, but that is more for big band.

We didn't have money for brass so this was WW only + trio.


----------



## mikebarry (Feb 15, 2012)

I added another cue upstairs.


----------



## Gabriel Oliveira (Feb 15, 2012)

*Re: Small Jazz Overture (30's style) With Score*



mikebarry @ Wed Feb 15 said:


> We didn't have money for brass so this was WW only + trio.



trio = drums, bass, guitar and sax?


----------



## mikebarry (Feb 15, 2012)

*Re: Small Jazz Overture (30's style) With Score*



Gabriel Oliveira @ Wed Feb 15 said:


> mikebarry @ Wed Feb 15 said:
> 
> 
> > We didn't have money for brass so this was WW only + trio.
> ...




= Drums, Gtr, Bass


----------



## Gabriel Oliveira (Feb 15, 2012)

ahhh, gotcha! 

you consider sax a woodwind (and it really is)!

for a moment i tought: sax = brass


----------



## mikebarry (Feb 15, 2012)

This director didn't want brass or piano - no piano means no crutch - so you actually have to write.

You can see on the scores that I had to make several changes on the podium, which is wonderful when players can improvise like these gents.


----------



## Casey Edwards (Feb 15, 2012)

Very beautiful Mike! This stuff does seem to be surrounded by a shroud of mystery. It's weird. I'm studying Jazz Piano right now at my conservatory and it's a lot of fun.


----------



## bdr (Feb 15, 2012)

Nice Mike.reminds me of when I did some gigs with a tenor band at the Elks lodges


----------



## KEnK (Feb 16, 2012)

Mike!

Thanks for posting more of this stuff (and w/ the score!).

Whereas "Opening Sequence" is reminiscent of the Glenn Miller type sound,
"Fire/Happy Ending" is Ellington-esque.

Sounds to me like you did a lot of research/study in this era of writing.
I'm an Ellington Fanatic myself.

Love that opening Clarinet figure w/ the staggered winds beneath.

If there's more I'd love to hear it.

You probably know this, but it will be of interest to the rest:
One of Ellington's many tricks was the formula ATBAT for his sax voicings...
From Top to Bottom, that's

ALTO
TENOR
BARITONE
ALTO 
TENOR

Interesting, no?

This tidbit from a friend who's a great reed player and Ellington Scholar.

Thanks again Mike

KenK


----------



## mikebarry (Feb 17, 2012)

I love this stuff K - I am not as educated as I wish but it is hard to get materials. That being said itis important to know the standard voicings and not so standard.

Here is another one: Wheels

PS all of this was recorded in one 3 hour session with students from USC 
Amazing players whom I have since lost track of.

Basically first and second takes.

http://soundcloud.com/barry-6-2/wheels

[flash width=450 height=110 loop=false]http://player.soundcloud.com/player.swf?url=http%3A%2F%2Fapi.soundcloud.com%2Ftracks%236987609&secret_url=false[/flash]


----------



## Igor (Feb 17, 2012)

Wow! This is fantastic. Thanks for sharing!


----------



## mikebarry (Feb 17, 2012)

Oops the score didn't make it - should anybody want this PM me.


----------



## KEnK (Feb 18, 2012)

Mike-

You really have a gift, (and some serious skill of course)

Seems like each of these gems reaches into a different bag from the Big Band Era.

Wheels makes me think of Raymond Scott.
Probably because of the woodblocks and clusters.

But the rhythm section in general (w/ the simple 1-5 bass)
also reminds me of R.S.
Hope you don't mind me making those comparisons.
It's meant only in a complimentary way.

I'd also love the score for this one too, if you wouldn't mind.
I'm sending you a PM.

Thanks again.

k


----------



## mikebarry (Feb 19, 2012)

wow thanks a bunch!

files.me.com/mwbbwm/1lo4mo

here is the wheels/skating scores


----------

